# Will a turkey cross water for love??



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

:lol: Planning on hunting a field tomorrow morning because of the rain coming in. Thing is, where the birds come from they have to cross about 10-15 yards of flooded timber. Will they cross it or will it be an obstacle? Never had this situation rise before so I'm not sure....


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

ive heard of some going around it, but from my experience ive had them hang up and not cross.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

ryan-b said:


> ive heard of some going around it, but from my experience ive had them hang up and not cross.


 
My tom This morning went around a section of flooded timber to get to my area. I didn't call until he was on my side. 

I have had them hang up at the edge of a small creek before. Very frustrating expecially when I know better than to set up like that.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Sometimes.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

One time I was hunting up by Houghton lake. It was around 11 am. I got my tom early so we started road hunting, calling from the truck every now and then to see if we could get a tom to answer. Well I thought I herd a tom gobble but it was so far away and across a large swamp that came right up to the road. We had to set up on the opposite side of the road that the turkeys was coming from. We set up about 75 yds in the woods. These 2 toms had to have flue across this swamp because they didn't take 5 minutes for them to get to us and cross a very busy highway (m55). Now I can hear a lot of traffic coming from the highway. There's large trucks, heavy traffic and what have you. I really didn't think they would cross all that but they did. I was calling for my friend, he was not a season turkey hunter. I set up about 50 yds behind him. I told him early to have his gun up before the turkeys was in sight. Well the toms came in so quickly that he didn't have his gun up and when he seen them he tried to make a move to get his gun up, they seen him move and was off and running. So yes they will cross water sometimes.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

wednesday night i called one in on the other side of a river and when it got to it the bird backed up and flew across.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

I have birds that roost on the other side of the river every year. I hear them gobbling on roost every time I am out there. When I start calling I usually call a few times then give them a half hour to find there way across if they haven't then I call again. Sometimes they come in sometimes they go another way. So far in my short turkey hunting experience I probably am about 50 /50 whether they cross the river or not.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

jackbob42 said:


> Sometimes.


3x 

And that goes for lots of things turkeys _will do or won't do, sometimes ......._:lol:

NB


----------



## svs (Dec 3, 2008)

I've seen them walk through water before, about 3-4" deep though


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> 3x
> 
> And that goes for lots of things turkeys _will do or won't do, sometimes ......._:lol:
> 
> NB


4X
Aint that the truth...Last two days i pulled 2 different hens from 2 different toms on 2 different farms and they didnt follow em in?!?!?! So much for "_call the hen in and the tom will follow_":lol:...But i do love this game!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Last year there was water everywhere, I watched 'em walk through a few inches of water to get to where they wanted to go. Will they do it all the time? Who knows what them fickled birds will do and when.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

If they want to. I called a tom a few years back across a river flew in about 40yds. from were I was setting Wasn't hunting and if I would have been he probably wouldn't have done that:lol:


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, they will fly across water and I have seen it on many occassions in IL, MO, IN, CO and here in MI. In IL hunted private lake and was setup up on a nice size pond. I thought the birds had setup on the side I was on but that never happens, so I started calling and gobbles on the opposite side of the pond. Having setup with my back to the pond with a Double Bull Blind I opened my blind from the back to see a huge gobbler on the opposite bank confused as hell and gobbling to make sure his girlfiend was there. So after about 15 minutes he flies-over to a 870 SuperMag greeting that left him dazed and dinner the next week.:lol: So if it is the right situation then a turkey will fly across water for love:coolgleam


----------

